# Halloween pranks



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2017)

Goblins and gremlins to blame for Halloween pranks 
Akron Beacon Journal, updated October 16, 2017

Some pictures from the 1950's.  (These are near my hometown)

"A confectionery is decorated with cornstalks, barrels, tires, election signs, farm equipment and anything else that pranksters could find on Halloween 1952."







"Halloween pranksters hoisted an Amish buggy atop a Ford sales office in Hartville, OH, on Oct. 31, 1950."






"A graffiti-covered outhouse decorates an intersection after Halloween 1950. Outhouses were placed on all four corners."






_"There was no end to the mischief. Children turned signs around, greased streetcar rails and pulled fire alarms. They stuffed dummies and placed them in roads to simulate accidents. They tied long ropes to schoolhouse bells, hid in bushes and rang incessantly. They borrowed cows from barns and led them into classrooms.

Summit County Sheriff’s Deputy James Phillips took a call one night from an irate woman who was upset that boys had tipped over her outhouse.
'That happens often on Halloween,' Phillips commiserated.
'Yes,' the woman groused. 'But I was in it.' "_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2017)

Nancy,

I was just too lazy to do all of that work on Halloween!!!

I remember the local grocer and druggist would not sell eggs, toilet paper and shaving cream to the youngsters in our town in the days leading up to Halloween.

One year some of the grownups went around town and took all of the real estate for sale and political signs from peoples yards and put them in the mayors front yard as a prank.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nancy,
> 
> I was just too lazy to do all of that work on Halloween!!!


I know. So were we.  I assumed that stuff happened more back in the 30's or earlier, because I remember my father talking about doing some outhouse tumblings. 

 Somehow I think grownups were involved in these from the 50's and blaming the kids.  Ha!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2017)

My mother and her friends cut their teachers clothesline down and tied his front door to his back door. He had to climb out of his window.

My friends and I just rang doorbells and ran; soaped a few windows. The boys let air out of tires.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 28, 2017)




----------

